# legal fish to shoot in ga



## bullardsls1 (May 29, 2010)

carp/gar/ shad/ what else is a bowfin legal to shoot i have never even seen one before but i read lots of forms and they talk about the bowfin/dogfish .


----------



## sleeze (May 29, 2010)

Yep,,, you can shoot bowfins.

You can only shoot catfish on the savannah river and its tributaries.


----------



## Gaducker (May 30, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> carp/gar/ shad/ what else is a bowfin legal to shoot i have never even seen one before but i read lots of forms and they talk about the bowfin/dogfish .



You should have seen a few in westpoint if you went upriver of ringer.  We shot a hog of a mudfish last week end. Hes under 4 stalks of corn now!!!!!!!


----------



## cpowel10 (May 30, 2010)

it is also legal to shoot any gamefish (bass, bream, etc) in private waters.  We've shot them on our place before when we had to many in a pond.


----------



## Son (Jun 12, 2010)

Talapia, also known as Nile Perch are fair game in Seminole. Some areas are closed to bowfishing though, so watch for the signs.


----------



## 24point (Jun 13, 2010)

cpowel10 said:


> it is also legal to shoot any gamefish (bass, bream, etc) in private waters.  We've shot them on our place before when we had to many in a pond.



I'm sure you can do just about any kind of fishing in a private pond


----------



## ABAChunter (Jun 18, 2010)

sleeze said:


> Yep,,, you can shoot bowfins.



Those are some scary fish


----------



## Bullpup969 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a friend who said he bow fished for bass while they were bedding on public lakes.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Bowfin?*

Bow-fin or mud-fish as we call them the south are in 
  all the rivers near the coast.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 26, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> I had a friend who said he bow fished for bass while they were bedding on public lakes.



Ummm, yeah,,,,,,,,pretty much illegal.


----------



## Roberson (Sep 2, 2010)

shad are listed as a gamefish in the regs.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Only american and hickory shad i beleive.


----------

